# Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Karpfen gegen Kormoran: 
Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?​*
Im Morgenweb fand ich im Rahmen meiner Medienbeobachtung einen Artikel über den ASV 1928 e.V. Ketsch:
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...hueter-der-ketscher-idylle-_arid,1126246.html

Es wird berichtet über die Arbeit der Gewässerwarte, das vermessen des Sees, die Belüftung etc.

Auch über die Hege und den Besatz wird geschrieben:


> _Um am Ende dann auch einen ansprechenden Fang machen zu können, sorgen die Gewässerwarte für den sogenannten Besatz. Dabei werden gezielt Fische im See ausgesetzt, um sie einerseits angeln zu können und andererseits einen sinnvollen und ausgewogenen Bestand zu garantieren. Mit zahllosen Tabellen und Erhebungen fassen Reiß und seine Kollegen ihre Erkenntnisse dabei zusammen, analysieren akribisch die Fangquoten und reagieren auf die jeweiligen Entwicklungen. _



So weit so gut, so liest man das bei fast jedem Verein, Verband etc. die ja alle irgendwie naturnah/nachhaltig/ökologisch bewirtschaften und besetzen wollen.

Für den, der nicht weiss, wo Ketsch liegt:
Rheinebene.

Zwischen Heidelberg und Speyer, direkt am Rhein, mit Altwassern Baggerseen etc.

Kormoraneinflugschneise/Problemgebiet..


Allüberall wird "gepredigt", statt fangfähiger Fische kleine zu setzen, um einen nachhaltigen Bestand aufzubauen, dass man einheimische, angepasste Arten bevorzugen soll etc.. 

Auch der Ketscher Verein handhabte das augenscheinlich früher so - mit dem Ergebnis für Kormoranfutter statt für Anglerfänge zu sorgen.

Nun geht der Ketscher Verein angesichts der drängenden Kormoranproblematik einen anderen Weg und setzt klar auf größere Arten wie den Karpfen beim Besatz - so große Arten eben, dass der Kormoran sie nicht fressen kann:


> _Einige Sorten gibt es in größerer Menge im See: Brachse, Flussbarsch und Wels zum Beispiel. Besonders geeignet sei der See aber für Karpfen. "Früher haben wir eher Rotaugen ausgesetzt, die es auch natürlicherweise im Rhein gibt - aber die sind so klein, dass sie vom Kormoran gejagt werden", erklärt Reiß. "Also haben wir uns entschlossen, auf größere Arten zu setzen. Der Karpfen vermehrt sich bei uns gut, ist ein geeigneter Speisefisch - und ein guter Sportfisch." _



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese Praxis der Bewirtschaftung für einige, die auf eine irgendwie naturnah/nachhaltig/ökologische Bewirtschaftung setzen, durchaus diskutabel sein wird.

Angler des Vereines werden sich vielleicht eher freuen.

Sonst würden sie ja andere Gewässerwarte und/oder Bewirtschaftungsmethoden wählen.

Oder nicht?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kiesbank (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

solang die Räuber nicht zu kurz kommen |kopfkrat

Wenn sich in 10J die Räuber auf Karpfen konditioniert haben ist der Hype garantiert für den See :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



sirkay schrieb:


> solang die Räuber nicht zu kurz kommen |kopfkrat



naja, wenn der Kormoran wegbleibt, weil er nix mehr zu fressen findet in passender Größe, können ja auch wieder Futterfische für die Räuber nachwachsen..

Oder:
Waller sind eh schon drin.
So werden die Fische im Laufe der Jahre einfach entsprechend größer werden und schneller wachsen, um dem Fraßdruck der Kormorane in deren "Beutegrößefenster" besser/schneller zu entkommen.

Schneller große Fische kriegen wird auch viele Angler eher weniger ärgern, würd ich vermuten..
:g:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Interessantes Statement/Formulierung von der Anglerboard-FB-Seite:


> Auch größere Fische wie Karpfen werden von den Vögeln verletzt oder zu Tode gehetzt! *Der Weg zur Lösung des Kormoranproblems ist halt mit Schrot gepflastert.*


Gefällt mir........


Dass dennoch beim setzen größere Fische mehr für Angler überbleiben, wird dennoch so sein als wenn man Fisch in Kormoranfuttergröße oder drunter setzt.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Also ein Wels-Karpfen statt einem Hecht-Schleie Gewässers?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

so scheints da gewollt, ja..


----------



## Hechthiebgut (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Ich habe auch schon Große Fische gefangen, die Naben vom Schnabel hatten.


----------



## Nordan (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



Hechthiebgut schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon Große Fische gefangen, die Naben vom Schnabel hatten.


 
Ja eben, du konntest sie fangen und sie waren NICHT aufgefressen


----------



## Hechthiebgut (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



Nordan schrieb:


> Ja eben, du konntest sie fangen und sie waren NICHT aufgefressen


 Nicht aufgefressen das stimmt, aber wer weis wielange so ein Fisch lebt mit so einer Verpilzten Wunde z.B.


----------



## Allround-Angler (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Nachhaltig kann sogar sein, größere Fische zu setzen, je nach Situation (Wels, Kormoran, etc.).

Haben viele Karpfen nicht auch den Effekt der Wassertrübung durch Wühlen? Auch das könnte gut sein, weil Kormorane Augenjäger sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

auch ein Argument


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Nachhaltig kann sogar sein, größere Fische zu setzen, je nach Situation (Wels, Kormoran, etc.).
> 
> Haben viele Karpfen nicht auch den Effekt der Wassertrübung durch Wühlen? Auch das könnte gut sein, weil Kormorane Augenjäger sind.



Jeder flache Karpfenteich hier hat immer einen Grundbesatz an Karpfen oder Schleien. Auch wenn er nicht wirklich bewirtschaftet wird. 

Hintergrund:
Man will Wassertrübung erreichen, das verhindet unerwünschtes Pflanzenwachstum und schützt vor Fressfeinden. 

Bis so ein kleiner, sehr flacher Karpfenteich trüb wird muss man aber schon einige Karpfen besetzen. Bei einem tiefen 11ha See wie im Beispiel hier, funktioniert das meiner Meinung nach eher nicht.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Übliche Besatzpraxis bislang an den meisten deutschen Vereinsgewässern;
Monate November/Dezember
Arten: Rotaugen, Schleien von 20-25cm, Zander 15-20cm und Karpfen K2, K3.

Der "Rast"-Kormoran kommt ziemlich pünktlich zu dem Termin und freut sich über einen frisch gedeckten Fisch. Durch die  durchziehenden Rastkormorane vervielfacht sich der Kormoranbestand gegenüber den Sommermonaten.


Vielleicht ist die Strategie der Zukunft, wieder fast fangfähige nicht kormorantaugliche Fische wie 30cm Karpfen im Februar/ März zu besetzen, wenn der Kormoran schon wieder auf der Abreise ist.

Würde den Kormoranbestand das Winteressen reduzieren und den Fischbestand erhöhen.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



> Vielleicht ist die Strategie der Zukunft, wieder fast fangfähige nicht kormorantaugliche Fische wie 30cm Karpfen im Februar/ März zu besetzen, wenn der Kormoran schon wieder auf der Abreise ist.



Das Problem in der Praxis an der Sache mit dem Frühjahrsbesatz ist:

Besatzfische sind im Frühjahr wesentlich weniger "stabil" als im Herbst. 
Man muss mit größeren Ausfällen rechnen. 

Hinzu kommt, dass das Angebot an Besatzfischen im Frühjahr deutlich kleiner ist als im Herbst.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hintergrund:
> Man will Wassertrübung erreichen, das verhindet unerwünschtes Pflanzenwachstum und schützt vor Fressfeinden.
> 
> Bis so ein kleiner, sehr flacher Karpfenteich trüb wird muss man aber schon einige Karpfen besetzen. Bei einem tiefen 11ha See wie im Beispiel hier, funktioniert das meiner Meinung nach eher nicht.



Diese Baggerseen sind im Sommer sehr sichtig, bis zu 6-10m Wassertiefe.
Dazu noch mit reichlich Unterwasserflora, weshalb es schon eines enormen Überbesatz mit Karpfen bedarfs, um diese Gewässerform gründlich einzutrüben.
Da sollte man konsequenterweise noch zusätzlich einen Besatz an Graskarpfen erwägen, um eine trübe Karpfensuppe als kormoransicheres Endziel zu erreichen!
Es ist jedenfalls eine Schande solche Gewässer, die dem Hecht-Schleiensee Typus nahezu perfekt gleichen, obwohl eigentlich künstlichen Ursprungs, in Karpfen-Wallerpuffs zu wandeln!
Nur um es dem Kormoran zu erschweren, Beute zu machen?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

So sehen es der Verein und seine Angler und Gewässerwarte wohl laut Artikel als Ausweg und scheinen zufrieden zu sein damit.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So sehen es der Verein und seine Angler und Gewässerwarte wohl laut Artikel als Ausweg und scheinen zufrieden zu sein damit.



Die Ketscher Angler können ja von ihrem Vereinssee zum Rhein und Altarm spucken, wenn sie denn doch mal Lust auf ein nicht in dieser Form bewirtschaftetes Gewässer haben!

Wenn ich dort Gewässerwart wäre, würde ich zunächst mal für Luft an dem Gewässer sorgen und einen großen Teil der Uferbäume einschlagen und als strukturelle Maßnahme ins Wasser fallen lassen.
Das hilft auch den Fischen sich vor dem Kormoran zu verstecken.
Mein Vereinsgewässer liegt nicht weit weg und sieht ähnlich aus, nur deutlich größer.
Diese Fällarbeiten werden bei uns nun schon jahrelang diskutiert, Einverständnis vom Forst liegt auch vor, nur am "Machen" scheiterts!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Die wollens halt anders und sind augenscheinlich damit zufrieden.


----------



## NaabMäx (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Auch eine Möglichkeit, alle Gewässer in ein Karpfen- und Wallerpuff zu verwandeln. Wie geht man mit der Äschen/ Forellenregion um. - da geht das nicht.
Wieso  züchtet man nicht noch Fische, die in der Jauche überleben  können, dann wär das Probelm auch erledigt und wir könnten  trotzdem angeln.
Achja, und Menschen muss man auch noch züchten, die dann die Jauchefische vertragen, weil man sie ja essen muss.

Den Ursprung des Problems lösen,- falls es eins ist!
Falls Vogel:
- Kormoran auf ein erträgliches Maß begrenzen.
- C&R /C&D Gegener überzeugen, das die Einstellung mehr Schadet als Nutzt.
- Vogelschützer überzeugen, das man die Kormoranpopulation dem Futter anpasst oder die Vogelschützer im Falle für die Schäden haften. 
-So wie die Vögel beobachten wollen, wollen wir angeln. = (Freude an vielen verschiedenen Arten in ausreichender Anzahl, in intakter Natur.)

Falls die Waller aufräumen und die Barssche mit den Jungfischbestand, wird sich das vermutlich in den nächsten Jahren in den Statistiken zeigen.
Hoffe man ist in dem Falle dann auch ehrlich.

Das zu analysieren wäre eine schöne Diplomarbeit.

L.G.
NM


----------



## gründler (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> - Vogelschützer überzeugen, das man die Kormoranpopulation dem Futter anpasst oder die Vogelschützer im Falle für die Schäden haften.
> -So wie die Vögel beobachten wollen, wollen wir angeln. = (Freude an vielen verschiedenen Arten in ausreichender Anzahl, in intakter Natur.)




Die Wirklicht sieht aber so aus : Besatzverbot für bestimmte Arten,da ja bestimmte Arten Vögel und co dezimieren.Und da wir nur die Puppen an fäden sind....wird das nix 

Zum wir wollen Angeln ^^ Der war jut...Du kannst heute überall fisch kaufen,Agus wie frische usw inter.nicht.98% der Bevölkerung machen das so und da brauch es keine Angler die fische an einer Schnur durchs Wasser drillen und Spaß daran haben wie er sich wehrt und man diesen armen fisch leid und co. usw. zufügt.

Und da unsere Verbände bis auf wenige Ausnahmen das auch so sehen ist reines Nahrungsangeln ein Sargnagel.... nicht von heute auf morgen.....aber Stk.für Stk.

#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Invasive Arten gegen invasive Art. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

jepp, nachhaltig ;-))


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jepp, nachhaltig ;-))



Einfach am Fischbestand eines Gewässers die zumutbare Menge an Kormoran festmachen und fertig ist es. Mir gehen die Karpfen in jedem Tümpel mittlerweile schon richtig auf den Sack. Der kleinste Weiher muss ein Portionskarpfen haben damit Manfred, Klaus und Günther was zu schnappern haben.

Derweilen suche ich mir einen Ast nach Karauschen und Schleien ab. Der Zusammenhang beim Rückgang dieser Fischarten steht ja wahrscheinlich mit dem Besatz der Asiaten zusammen. Oder Römern, wie man argumentieren möchte.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

lt. Arlinghaus haben wir Angler nur 3 Möglichkeiten, den Fischbestand unserer Gewässer zu beeinflussen (youtube Besatzfisch):

1. Strukturmaßnahmen, wie Bäume fällen, Unterstände schaffen, Schilfgürtel .... Nur da die meisten Gewässer Pachtgewässer sind, ist das oft sehr schwer durchzusetzen. 


2. Besatzmaßnahmen. Damit decken wir in den Wintermonaten den Kormaran den Tisch und wir greifen zu Notlösungen. Z.B. keinen Besatz oder größere Fische oder einfach richtig viel, dass nach dem Kormoran genügend überbleibt. Wer genug Geld hat....

3. Fischschutz vor Anglern. Entnahmefenster, Schonzeiten, Schongebiete ....

Das einfachste ist dabei nunmal der Karpfenbesatz.

Oder vielleicht einfach im Dezember, Januar großzügig Stellnetze für die Waller stellen, die nicht in der Winterruhe stecken. Wenn da zufälligerweise Kormorane hängen bleiben.... Die Waller müssen schließlich raus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht einfach im Dezember, Januar großzügig Stellnetze für die Waller stellen, die nicht in der Winterruhe stecken. Wenn da zufälligerweise Kormorane hängen bleiben.... Die Waller müssen schließlich raus.




Alles klar! Gegen Schleppnetze und Co. argumentieren und mit einer Lösung aufwarten die uns Angler/Gewässerbetreiber/Fischer ins absolute Kreuzfeuer bringt.

Früher oder später wird der Kormoran wieder reguliert, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Alle anderen Maßnahmen sind doch purer Aktionismus und Klickbaits auf allen Plattformen.

Es gibt auch zig Studien zum Thema, auffallend ist das Beutespektrum, was sich auf handlange Weißfische erstreckt und nicht wie gemutmaßt aus den Edelfischen von 60cm. Da steckt auch viel Politik und Aufruhr hinter.

Wen es trifft:

Die Äschen, hier besteht absoluter Handlungsbedarf und Kormorane müssen definitiv aus solchen Gewässern vergrämt werden, sonst löst sich das Problem von selbst, weil es keine Äschen mehr geben wird.

Es ist eben kein Flächendeckendes Problem mit dem Federvieh sondern regional und dort muss man klar eingreifen!

http://www.luxnatur.lu/publi/wb24001021.pdf


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



> Also ein Wels-Karpfen statt einem Hecht-Schleie Gewässers?


Bloß das nicht! Echte Hecht-Schleien-Gewässer (in denen dann oft auch noch schöne Barsche sowie Rotfedern leben) gibt es immer weniger.

Da halte ich eine Anti-Kormoran-Flakbatterie für deutlich sinnvoller.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Bei einer Entnahme von fast 14kg Fisch pro Jahreskarte so einen Aktionismus anzublasen, verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## ayron (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bei einer Entnahme von fast 14kg Fisch pro Jahreskarte so einen Aktionismus anzublasen, verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.



Bei durchnittlich 7 Angeltagen


----------



## Leech (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Ich frag mich grade, ob bei Dauerbesatz von großen Fischen wie Karpfen es aufgrund des mangelnden Nahrungsangebots für die ganz großen nicht auch irgendwann zur "Verzwergung" der eigtl großen Karpfen kommt?
So wie die Minielefanten auf abgelegenen Inseln - kaum Nahrung - also werden sie einfach kleiner.
Nicht das am Ende die Karpfen am Ende nur noch gründelnde Güster sind. :q


----------



## fishhawk (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



> auffallend ist das Beutespektrum, was sich auf handlange Weißfische erstreckt und nicht wie gemutmaßt aus den Edelfischen von 60cm



Das dürfte aber wohl auch vom jeweiligen Gewässer abhängen, was da so gefressen und gejagt wird.

Wenn man die Bilder von Silvio Heidler anschaut, stellt sich das an der Weißen Elster ganz anders dar. Das sind schon ordentliche Forellen und Barben.

Kormorane beim Fressen

Zeitungsartikel aus diesem Jahr hier : Hitzige-Debatte-um-den-Kormoran

Ein vereidigter Umweltsachverständiger ermittelt z.B. in der Kleinen Helme  bei verschiedenen Fischarten Rückgänge zwischen 80 - 100 % .


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Alles klar! Gegen Schleppnetze und Co. argumentieren und mit einer Lösung aufwarten die uns Angler/Gewässerbetreiber/Fischer ins absolute Kreuzfeuer bringt.
> 
> Früher oder später wird der Kormoran wieder reguliert, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Alle anderen Maßnahmen sind doch purer Aktionismus und Klickbaits auf allen Plattformen.
> 
> ...



Da Du ja die Wahrheit kennst....wenn Du deine Meinung als Wahrheit raushaust.
Darf ich Dich auch einen Träumer nennen.:q
Regional mag es weniger Probleme geben, aber selbst dort im Süden wie zum Bespiel am Bodensee, sind Rückgänge bei Fischen bekannt.. 

So Du findest also keine Schleien und Karauschen mehr?
Die Äschen empfindest Du für bedroht...

Kann ich verstehen.... Ich setz noch eins drauf, wenigstens in Norddeutschland kann man sich Fischbesatz mit handgroßen Setzlingen oft fast schenken.
(Hier frieren die Gewässer leider nur selten zu, so das wir Winterquartier sind)
In den 80er funktionierte das noch, aber heute eben nicht mehr.
In den 80er funktionierte das auch mit den Wandersalmoniden besser, aus der Brut wurden Smolts und einige kehrten zurück.
Heute wird aus der Brut ein Setzling....
Ich meine zu wissen, trotz ungleich mehr von dem teuren Vogelfutter, Rückbauten von Wehren und angelegten Kiesbetten, scheint es heute weniger zu werden.

Ich habe in den 80er zwischen Bremen und Hannover Bäche mit abgefischt die voller wilder B.F und Äschen bis über 60cm waren.
Heute gilt die Äsche da für verschollen und vereinzelt soll es gar noch Forellen geben.#c

Ich weiß gar nicht wie viele Satzschleien wir besetzt haben, ohne das mehr als Einzelfische gefangen wurden.
(Mir hat mal ein Fischzüchter gesagt, es wäre fast unmöglich in Norddeutschland noch Schleien zu ziehen wenn man nicht stetig mit der Flinte auf Wache ist.

Der Weißfischbestand ist im A, die Aale und viele Andere trauen sich nur noch nachts zu fressen.
Wenn selbst der Hecht vermehrt nachtaktiv wird, braucht man sich nicht wundern das von sich aus nachtaktive Arten wie der Wels zunehmen.

OK, heute gibt es bei uns wieder Schleien und Karpfen.
Aber nur weil wir nun im Frühjahr und ungleich größere Tiere besetzen.
Wenn Du mich nun fragen würdest welcher Besatz wirklich noch etwas bringt, dann der mit Fanggroßen Karpfen.

Wenn Du Schleien Fangen willst, such die Gewässer in den Wohngebieten, dort ist die Welt oft noch wie früher.

Ach ja Angler und Kormoran fischen ja nicht selektiv, dem deutschen Angler ist das egal was er fängt ....nein?
Wie kommt man dann auf die Idee das andere Tiere da nicht auch ((bei Auswahl)) selektiv jagen und fressen.
Die Energiegehalt vom Aal oder Salmoniden wird sicher höher sein als der eines Barsches.
Tiere sind doch keine Automaten sie haben Geschmackssinne um hochwertige Nahrung erkennen zu können.

*Kleine Rechnung*: *Wenn 200 000 K am Tag nur 0,3 Kg Fisch fressen, dann sind das im Jahr 21 900 000 Kg.*
Vogelschützer rechnen etwas geringer, Fischer oft mit dem Doppelten.

Glaubst Du das eine Million Angler diese Menge entnehmen?
Ich glaube nicht das die im Durschnitt auf 21 Kg kommen.
Viel eher werden die bei Durchschnittlich 5-10 Kg im Jahr liegen.
Der Witz dabei, die Menschen wissen das sie zum Schutz der Fische, Regelungen benötigen.
Den Kormi aber wollen sie nicht regeln.

Viele mögen nun einwerfen das es diese 200 000 K in Deutschland ja nicht gäbe.
Doch denn auch wenn ist im Sommer nicht so viele sind kommen sie ja im Winter zu hunderttausenden als Zugvögel.
Das gleicht sich aus.

Wenn Ihr also einen Kormoran am Wasser seht, der braucht zwischen 100 KG-200 Kg Fisch im Jahr.
Bei weiten als Konkurrent bedrohlicher als einzelne Angler.
Ich sah heute am Wasser 2 Angler und gut 10 Kormorane auf Suchflug.

Der Kormoran ist sicher nicht der Alleinschuldige, aber er hat ungleich mehr Einfluss als viele wahrheben wollen.
Der Vogel ist für mich zum Sinnbild geworden, was passieren kann, wenn man "träumt" das die Natur sich selbst regeln soll.


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das Problem in der Praxis an der Sache mit dem Frühjahrsbesatz ist:
> 
> Besatzfische sind im Frühjahr wesentlich weniger "stabil" als im Herbst.
> Man muss mit größeren Ausfällen rechnen.
> ...



Welch Wunder? Sind ja erstmals als Speisekarpfen (K3) auf dem Verbrauchertisch gelandet! Muss sagen mit Recht.:m


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Da Du ja die Wahrheit kennst....wenn Du deine Meinung als Wahrheit raushaust.
> Darf ich Dich auch einen Träumer nennen.:q
> Regional mag es weniger Probleme geben, aber selbst dort im Süden wie zum Bespiel am Bodensee, sind Rückgänge bei Fischen bekannt..
> 
> ...



Das ist das beste Statement, das ich seit langem gelesen habe. Danke Bernd.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Das ist das beste Statement, das ich seit langem gelesen habe. Danke Bernd.


 
 Nicht zu danken, fast jeder der sich mit der Thematik beschäftigt, denkt ähnlich.

 Ich zitiere Dich nun auch >>Geduld ist die Stärke nur langsam wütend zu werden<<

 Wobei ich immer mehr zum Wutbürger werde, weil das Problem seit nun 20 Jahren besteht,....Lösung nicht in Sicht.
 Sorry wenn die Politik so etwas schon nicht hinbekommt, wie soll Ich Ihr dann zutrauen komplexe schwierige Dinge der Zukunft zu gestalten.|kopfkrat


----------



## angler1996 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Bernd |wavey:
 wer mal gesehen hat, wie son Vieh einen geschätzt 80iger Aal
 im dritten Anlauf fängt und runterwirkt, hat den Glauben an Kleinfischfressende K-Viecher verloren


----------



## Sneep (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Hallo, 

@ Angler 1996
Ich will dir deinen Glauben nicht nehmen, aber ich  habe im Winter im Allgäu Kormorane beobachtet, die in den Laichbächen stromauf gingen, die Steine umdrehten und die Koppen jagten.
Daraus schließe ich nicht, dass der Kormoran bevorzugt kleine Fische jagt. Er jagt ganz einfach das, was am Energie-effektivsten zu erbeuten ist.
  Ein Gewässer, in das nur fangfähige Karpfen besetzt werden, ein neuer Ansatz bei der Bewirtschaftung? 
Mir kommt das so neu nicht vor.
Dankenswerterweise wurde in diesem Zusammenhang der Begriff „Hege“ nicht  benutzt.
  Denn Hege bedeutet, einen gesunden, artenreichen und gesunden Fischbestand zu erhalten.

  Das ist eine wirklich beeindruckende Schnapsidee und wird Folgen zeigen, die hinterher keiner geahnt haben wird.
  Zudem ist das nichts anderes als die Kapitulation vor dem Kormoran.
  Es gibt gegen den Kormoran gegenwärtig nur 2 Mittel. Einmal die Verbesserung des Schutzes für die Fische, z. B. durch den Bau von Maschendraht Boxen. Die große Lösung wäre nur der Abschuss auf einem möglichst großen Areal (Europa)?. das Schießen in einem BL bringt nichts, da die Vögel wandern. Wenn in NRW 1000 Kormorane zuwandern und ich schieße 100 Tiere, habe ich in NRW nichts verändert.  Es verlassen nur 900 Vögel aber es kommen wieder 1000 neue dazu.

  Dann ist die Verzweiflung groß.
  Ein Besatz nur mit Wasserschweinen würde in kurzer Zeit die gesamte Artengemeinschaft zusammenbrechen lassen.  Dann ist der einheimische, angepasste Stamm der anderen Arten verloren. 

Eine Zusammenballung von so vielen Fischen einer Art fördert Seuchenzüge. 
  Wenn dann im Frühjahr die Frühjahrsviremie und die Bauchwassersucht im Gewässer grassieren, bleibt das nicht bei ein paar toten. 
Andere Fischarten, die man dann wohl opfern will, haben im Gewässer Aufgaben und sind Teil eines komplexen Systems, welches wir noch nicht einmal ansatzweise verstehen.

  Der erforderliche Karpfenbestand, um gut zu fangen, benötigt alleine zur Erhaltung der Körperfunktionen so viel Nahrung, dass andere Cypriniden, allen voran das Rotauge, überhaupt nicht oder nur als Hungerform vorkommen. 
Wenn es sich um eines der wenigen verbliebenen Hecht-Schleien-Seen handelt, war es das für Karausche und Schleie. Was aber letztlich wirklich an Problemen zusätzlich auftaucht, kann niemand vorhersehen. 
  Das ist wie im Straßenverkehr, man setzt zum Überholen einer Kolonne an und schaut mal, wie weit man kommt.


  Zur Frage Frühjahrsbesatz oder Herbstbesatz. 

Letzterer ist in fast allen Fällen besser. Die Fische haben sich im Sommer dick und rund gefressen und sind in top Form. Sinnvoll ist Frühjahrsbesatz eigentlich nur bei Kormoneinflügen. Das scheitert aber am Fischangebot im Frühling. Wenn ein Züchter im Winter 50 % seiner Besatzfische durch den Kormoran verliert, müsste er den Rest fürs Doppelte verkaufen. Das ist aber nicht durchsetzbar. Wie ein Züchter mir sagte, ihm sei es lieber, die würden bei mir als bei ihm gefressen.
  SneeP


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Zur Frage Frühjahrsbesatz oder Herbstbesatz.
> 
> Letzterer ist in fast allen Fällen besser. Die Fische haben sich im Sommer dick und rund gefressen und sind in top Form. Sinnvoll ist Frühjahrsbesatz eigentlich nur bei Kormoneinflügen. Das scheitert aber am Fischangebot im Frühling. Wenn ein Züchter im Winter 50 % seiner Besatzfische durch den Kormoran verliert, müsste er den Rest fürs Doppelte verkaufen. Das ist aber nicht durchsetzbar. Wie ein Züchter mir sagte, ihm sei es lieber, die würden bei mir als bei ihm gefressen.
> SneeP


 
 Das sehe ich ein wenig anders.
 Denn ein Fischzüchter kann seine Überwinterungsteiche verteidigen.
 Er kann auch zu füttern und nach milden Wintern gar noch Zugewinn beim Gewicht haben. (Schon wegen der Laichproduckte)
 Er kann  aber auch im Herbst, dann schon ausgehungerte Fische liefern, die dann den Winter nicht überleben.
 (Solche Fische müssen weg, weil auch er sie kaum durch den Winter bekommt)
 Will so sagen, Fische im Herbst sollten absolut fit aussehen.
 Fische aus der Überwinterung werden schlechter aussehen, aber haben ab April, die Möglichkeit sich zu erholen.

 Bewirtschaften aber Angler große Gewässerflächen, sind die Fische dem Kormoran voll ausgesetzt.
 Jede Vergrämung, treibt die Kormorane dann da hin, wo wenig oder gar nicht geschossen wird.
 Bei uns sind es gut 1000 Ha die durch Angler bewirtschaftet werden......diese Angler sind aber im Winter nicht einmal am Wasser, weil Kälte und Schonzeiten sie dann fernhalten.
 Da sind die Vögel dann ungestört und dann sind es gut 1-2 Vögel je Ha.


 Wenn ich Fische im Herbst aussetze, kommt noch ein weiteres Problem hinzu.
 Es ist kein Futter da.
 Wie soll ein gefütterter Zuchtfisch lernen dort Nahrung zu finden , wenn halt kaum etwas da ist.
 Das lernt er am Leichtesten wenn Überfluss herrscht.
 Ähnlich gilt es sicher auch für Wildfische die sich nur umstellen müssen.

 Es gibt halt nicht den richtigen Zeitpunkt für Besatz,
 Das hängt alles von der Art, der Herkunft der Fische, der Zielgewässer und vielem mehr ab.

 Forellensetzlinge oder Aal im Herbst zu setzen, ist sicher eher dumm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr also einen Kormoran am Wasser seht, der braucht zwischen 100 KG-200 Kg Fisch im Jahr.
> Bei weiten als Konkurrent bedrohlicher als einzelne Angler.
> Ich sah heute am Wasser 2 Angler und gut 10 Kormorane auf Suchflug.
> 
> ...


Oder wenn Schützer, Politiker und willfährige Biologen meinen, sie wüssten es besser als die Natur und besser als die Praktiker draussen und man muss nur genug Angler managen, dann wird das alles schon (wobei nicht Angler das Problem sind, sondern (hier im Thread) Kormoran, Schützer, Politiker und willfährige Biologen).

Dank deren Tun und "Ratschlägen" kam es erst soweit in den letzten 20 - 30 Jahren unreflektierter Vergrünung in Politik und Medien als prima Abzockmodell für Steuergelder, dass alles so in Arsch ging mit ihrem falsch verstandenen Schützertum. 

Und nachdem der Freilandversuch dann in Arsch ging mit Kormoranschutz (analog Rabenvogelschutz/Singvogel, Waschbärschonzeit (Hessen)/Birkhuhnschutz etc.), verdienen die jetzt Geld mit Studien und Monitoring, wie sie dem wieder Herr werden. 

Ein Selbstbedienungskreislauf der schützerischen Naturzerstörung aus rein ideologischen und finanziellen Gründen!

Gefördert von durchgrünten Medien und dem parlamentarischen Arm der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie!

Die in jeder Regierung, in der sie mal saßen, zig ihrer NABU- und Schützer-Kumpels in Behörden pflanzten (vom NABU-Mann in Gemeinden (Waller und Hechte raus für Vögel in Wernau) im RP wie in Karlsruhe bis zum Staatssekretär Flasbarth im Umweltministerium, Ex-NABU-GF, oder ganz aktuell ist Deutschlands bekannteste Nilgans-Schützerin jetzt zuständig fürs bundesweite "Nilgans"-Management - LÄCHERLICH!))..

Natürlich ist das reine Notwehr, was der Verein hier betreibt - die Frage ist, warum?

Weil ihn Schützer, Politik und Behörden im Stich lassen oder gegen ihn arbeiten!

Wenn z. B. im Karlsruher Regierungspräsidium ein NABU-Mann über den Ausnahmeabschuss vom Kormoran entscheidet, weiss man, wohin es gekommen ist.

Warum sitzt da keiner von Fischereiverbänden?

Blutdruck am hellen Morgen wieder.......


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Wie gesagt Ich bin nun "Wutbürger"|bigeyes
 Ich habe genug von Träumern, Extremisten  oder Gläubigen und Populisten jeglicher Vorstellungen.
 (Populist ist Jemand der die Wünsche der Massen bedient...)

 Wäre nett wenn sich die Menschen den Fakten und Wahrheiten stellen würden, um realistisch und bodenstämmig etwas zu erreichen.
 Theorien ist das eine, worauf es ankommt ist was wirklich passiert. 
 Ich bin auch für den Weltfrieden, aber realistische ist der nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Wutbürger bin ich (noch) nicht - hab nur Blutdruck ;-))


----------



## Sneep (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Hallo 
@ Bernd
auch für Wutbürger gelten die gleichen biologischen  Regeln und Gesetzmäßigkeiten  wie für normal denkende Bürger.

  Was du da zu den fachlichen Aspekten von Herbst und Frühjahrsbesatz geschrieben hast, kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. 
Im Herbst  ist der Fisch in Höchstform. Er ist optimal genährt und hat sogar Reserven für den Winter angelegt. Kurz nach dem Besatz geht er ohnehin in Winterruhe. Da kann Futter eh kaum noch verdauen dazu brauchte als wechselwarmes Tier höhere Temperaturen. Ein Fischzüchter sollte es schaffen seine Fische in der Zucht so zu ernähren, dass sie den Winter überstehen. Die Annahme, er könne Fische liefern, die den Winter aus Nahrungsmangel in der Zucht nicht überstehen ist praxisfremd. Die Temperaturen sind für den Transport ideal.

Im Frühjahr ist der Fisch hingegen auf dem konditionellen Tiefpunkt. Gerade aus dem Winterschlaf gekommen und durch die Produktion der Eier geschwächt ist er sehr anfällig und heikel. Wenn es an Nahrung fehlt, dann jetzt.
Nicht umsonst finden E-Fischen auch nicht im Mai, sondern im September-Oktober statt.

Es gibt aber noch einen Punkt. Ist der Fisch noch nicht lieferbar, bin ich beim Frühjahrsbesatz sehr schnell im Mai mit den Risiken beim Transport. Zu dieser Zeit kann ich bei den warmen Temperaturen den Fisch  nicht mehr transportieren.
Wenn mir diese Verzögerung im Herbst passiert, kann ich im Dezember immer noch setzen.

Das stärkste Argument gegen den Frühjahrsbesatz zeigt dir ein Blick in den Verkaufsprospekt eines Züchters. im Frühjahr ist fast nichts lieferbar.
Natürlich kann sich der Züchter besser gegen den Kormoran absichern.   Aber es bleibt ein Restrisiko und diese Schutzmaßnahmen sind ja nicht kostenlos. Diese Mehrkosten  kann er aber im Frühjahr nicht aufschlagen, das gibt der Markt nicht her.

@Thomas,

langweilig!
Das habe ich schon mal alles gelesen.
Ich fasse mal zusammen, du bist dagegen.

Was du da zur Natur und den Praktikern vor Ort schreibst, kann ich was die Natur betrifft nachvollziehen.

Aber wer sind die Praktiker vor Ort? Die Vereine können es nicht sein, dann müsste ich nicht so oft ausrücken die Fehler wieder auszubügeln. Der einzelne Angler etwa?
Dann hättest du dich gerade selbst zum Praktiker erklärt.
 Eine merkwürdige Vorstellung , da muss ich mich erst daran gewöhnen. Zum Glück habe ich keine Probleme mit dem Blutdruck. Man sollte dann nicht so viel Kaffee trinken.

Wenn du irgendwann auch noch etwas zum Thema Bewirtschaftung mit Karpfen schreibst, will ich dir von Biologe zu Praktiker gerne etwas dazu schreiben.

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Wes Brot ich ess, gelle sneep?

Kein Wunder dass immer wieder für Schützer, deren "Wissenschaft" und Verbände etc. plädierst.....


----------



## Sneep (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Hallo 

ich finde es völlig ok dass du mit dem Board eine Mörderkohle 
machst. 
Da würden Fakten sicher stören

Was meine Person betrifft, kannst du noch ein bisschen rumraten, ich sehe das mit zunehmender Belustigung.Hin und wieder gebe ich dir ja auch ein paar Tipps.

Man kann sich seine Meinung auch selber bilden, durch einfaches Nachdenken und in dem man nicht auf Populisten reinfällt, die für alles schon eine einfache Antwort parat haben, aber selber keine Kuh vom Karpfen unterscheiden können. 

Außer durch die Größe natürlich


v d B


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Anonyme "Experten" - ;-)))

Davon braucht die Welt mehr..

Aber meine Vorhersagen stimmen halt ;-))


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun geht der Ketscher Verein angesichts der drängenden Kormoranproblematik einen anderen Weg und setzt klar auf größere Arten wie den Karpfen beim Besatz - so große Arten eben, dass der Kormoran sie nicht fressen kann
> 
> *Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese Praxis der Bewirtschaftung für einige, die auf eine irgendwie naturnah/nachhaltig/ökologische Bewirtschaftung setzen, durchaus diskutabel sein wird.
> *
> ...


----------



## Sneep (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Hallo,

sicher alles Praktiker

SneeP


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



> Das sehe ich ein wenig anders.
> Denn ein Fischzüchter kann seine Überwinterungsteiche verteidigen.
> Er kann auch zu füttern und nach milden Wintern gar noch Zugewinn beim Gewicht haben. (Schon wegen der Laichproduckte)
> Er kann aber auch im Herbst, dann schon ausgehungerte Fische liefern, die dann den Winter nicht überleben.
> ...



Hallo Bernd,
ja - natürlich gibt es auch genug Gründe die gegen einen Herbstbesatz sprechen. Deswegen ist man ja immer etwas im Zweifel was nun schlauer ist.

Und ja, das Winterungsrisiko hat keine der beide Parteien gerne "am Hals". 

Ein Stück weit bestimmt es aber wie schon angesprochen auch der Markt, selbst hier wo es mehr Zuchtteiche als Menschen gibt, würde ich mich schwer tun einen relativ kompletten Besatz im Frühjahr überhaupt aus seriösen Quellen zu bekommen. Dazu kommt auch das von sneep beschriebene Zeitproblem - sollte irgendein Lieferant ausfallen hat man im Frühjahr ein Problem - Ersatz ist auf die Schnelle oft schwer zu finden. 

Dem Unmut der Leute die darauf warten am 01.05 auf den spätestens 3. Wurf ihren 55cm Hecht zu fangen setzt man sich nicht gerne freiwillig aus :q 

Du hast natürlich auch Recht, dass es Arten gibt bei denen die Gründe für einen Frühjahrsbesatz in der Praxis einfach triftiger sind als die für einen Herbstbesatz. Regenbogenforellen setzt man tatsächlich besser kurz vor Öffnung des Fangfensters - einen langen Kormoran-Winter werden sie in der Mehrzahl nicht überleben.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Nur so am Rande, dieser Ketscher Angelverein ist schon sehr speziell, nicht nur ihre Besatzmaßnahmen angehend, sondern auch ihren Vereinsmitgliedern gegenüber.
Ich hatte vor ca. 20 Jahren mal die Gelegenheit, den auch zum Verein gehörenden "Ketscher Baggersee" zu befischen.
Dieser Ketscher Baggersee ist eigentlich ein durch Baggern erweiterter Altrheinarm, also nicht das hier besprochene Gewässer.
Dem Verein gehört dort ein erweitertes Fischereirecht, sie dürfen also wie Berufsfischer, auch mit Netz und Reuse fischen.
Dafür wurde auf Vereinskosten ein teures Boot und Fanggerät angeschafft und die Befischung einigen wenigen Mitgliedern übertragen.
Diese durften die Fische am Markt verkaufen und die erzielten Gewinne einstreichen!
Da standen dann bis zu 10 Kiemennetze an der Mündung zum Rhein und jeder maßige Zander wurde weggefangen.
Da haben also tatsächlich einige wenige Vereinsmitglieder, ihren brav Beiträge zahlenden Kollegen die Fische weggefangen, um sich daran finanziell zu bereichern, alles noch zusätzlich vom Verein erst durch Investitionen ermöglicht!
Damals waren darüber nicht alle Vereinsmitglieder glücklich, was teilweise zu Sabotageaktionen führte und die Kiemennetze regelmäßig zerstört, oder geklaut wurden.
Wie der heutige Stand ist weiß ich leider nicht? 
Also wie gesagt, ist die Politik in diesem Verein, vorsichtig, als seltsam zu bezeichnen!

Jürgen


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nur so am Rande, dieser Ketscher Angelverein ist schon sehr speziell, nicht nur ihre Besatzmaßnahmen angehend, sondern auch ihren Vereinsmitgliedern gegenüber.



Die angebliche "ökologischen Notwendigkeit" könnte ein reiner Vorwand zum Karpfenpuff sein.
Ein Gewässer, das im Schnitt jährlich 14kg Entnahme über sieben Angeltage abwirft, hat entweder sehr wenige Angler, oder kein Kormoranproblem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Und wer Angeln auf Entnahme verkürzt, ist ein Anglerfeind.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wer Angeln auf Entnahme verkürzt, ist ein Anglerfeind.



Das mache ich nicht.
Die Entnahmemenge pro Fischereiaufwand ist nur ein Hinweis darauf, welche Fischmengen das Gewässer hervorbringen kann und in welchem Verhältnis der Fang zum Aufwand steht, also Fisch pro Angelzeit. Der Ertrag pro Hektar ist eine ähnliche Größe, bei der Man eben den Ertrag pro Fläche anstelle der Zeit angibt.
2kg maßigen Fisch pro Angeltag entnehmen zu können, spricht nicht für ein leergefressenes Gewässer, das man zum Karpfenteich umbauen müsste (bringt ohnehin nichts und ginge hier voll nach hinten los).
Zudem finde ich den Karpfen-Waller-Teich als Lösung des Kormoranproblems ziemlich anglerfeindlich, weil auf alle nicht- Waller und Karpfenangler gepfiffen wird. Großfischbesatz kostet zudem eine Stange Geld, die nicht jeder Angler oder Verein zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Zudem finde ich den Karpfen-Waller-Teich als Lösung des Kormoranproblems ziemlich anglerfeindlich, weil auf alle nicht- Waller und Karpfenangler gepfiffen wird. Großfischbesatz kostet zudem eine Stange Geld, die nicht jeder Angler oder Verein zur Verfügung hat.



Genau das empfinde ich auch so!
Leider ist Geld nicht eines der Probleme, welches dieser Verein hat. 
So ist das eigentlich bei allen Vereinen hier in der Rheinebene, auch bei meinem, die sind so was von satt.
Da muss man sich nur mal die Vereinsheime anschauen, da würde ob deren Ausstattung mancher Gastronom neidisch werden!
Schon die traditionell veranstalteten Fischerfeste spülen richtig Kohle in die Kassen und gerade in Ketsch gibt es wohl das größte, bekannteste Fischerfest der Region.
Es geht eher darum, das reichlich vorhandene Geld unter zu bringen, damit nicht das Finanzamt die Krallen ausstreckt.
So ein paar Tonnen Karpfenbesatz, da lachen die drüber!

Jürgen


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo
> @ Bernd
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Es gibt noch ein Argument für Herbstbesatz .
 Es ist bequemer und meist billiger, weil man einfacher alles auf einmal bekommen kann..
 Wenn die großen Teiche abgelassen werden, sind halt viele Fische auf dem Markt.
 Ich hatte aber ja geschrieben das es immer vom Einzelfall abhängt, 

 Fischbrut ist so oder so  nur zu bestimmten Zeiten verfügbar, nur eben nich im Herbst.
 Fische aus der Aquakultur, sind ganzjährig lieferbar.
 Also Aal, Salmoniden und nun zuletzt teilweise Zander, Quappen und Wels.

 Es gibt eigentlich 3 Quellen für Fischbesatz.
 Die klassische Teichwirtschafft, Fischaufzucht und Aquakultur und die Fischerei.
 Da kann man wenn man will, recht gut selektiv das bekommen was man will.
 Die Frage dabei ist aber immer, ob es Sinn macht.

 In einem über den Winter vom Kormoran leergefressenem Gewässer ist im Frühjahr Platz, der im Herbst noch nicht da war.
 . 
 Auf jeden Fall ist es aber für die Teichwirte besser wenn im Herbst besetzt wird.
 Auch für den Zugvogel Kormoran ist Herbstbesatz ungleich besser.
 Alles was Du geschrieben hast stimmt auch, nur eins nicht, das im Frühjahr kaum etwas lieferbar wäre.
 Denn das bezieht sich ja nur auf klassischen Besatz aus der Teichwirtschaft  und Besatz mit meist sehr großen Fischen.

 Ich denke pauschal kann man es nicht sagen, ob Fischbesatz im Frühjahr oder Herbst besser ist.
 Da sollte man schon mal mit seinem Lieferanten des Vertrauens  drüber sprechen, wobei vieles dann auch für Ihn planbar ist.
 Vor allem ist es aber auch eine Vertrauenssache, da auch auf Seine Meinung zu hören, ob es Sinn macht oder eben Frühjahrsbesatz bei bestimmten Arten auch neue Probleme einbringt


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Sprecht ihr jetzt vom allgemeinen Besatz mit Herbst/Frühjahr??

Oder von Karpfen, um die es hier ja geht, als Notwehr:
Damit man trotz Kormoran teuer gepachtete, vom Natur- durch Kormoranschutz zerstörte Gewässer wenigstens noch eingeschränkt anglerisch nutzen kann? 

Der Staat hilft ja hier nicht (weder in Europa, noch Bund oder Land).

Ausgleichszahlungen für Besatz oder Schutz ist auch nicht (beim Wolf gibts da wenigstens etwas Geld (wenngleich unter per se nicht hinnehmbaren Bedingungen)).

Der Naturschutz verhindert jedes Kormoranmanagement und die GRÜNEN drücken überall, wo sie regieren, ihre NABU-Kumpels (ex Vogelschutzbund, Kororan Vogel des Jahres) in zuständige Behörden wie in B-W.

So, dass Regulierung schon von vorneherein torpediert wird (siehe auch die Schote beim Wiederaufbau der Jagst durch den Unfall, selbst da ist die Kormoranbejagung so eingeschränkt, dass die Wiederherstellung eines ganzen Flusses durch den massiven Druck quasi blockiert wird)..


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Hast ja recht Thomas.
Fakt ist dort wo Karpfen selten wurden, kann man sicher etwas mit Ihnen für die Angler machen.
Klingt immer so als wenn der überall und reichlich vorhanden sei.
Was eben gar nicht immer so ist.

Oft wird ja gesagt das die keiner essen wolle....
Das aber stimmt eben oft so nicht, denn das bezieht sich vorrangig auf Karpfenangler der Großkarpfen.
Fehlen die Karpfen angeln die normalen Angler eben auf Aal, Forelle, Brachse und Raubfisch.
Denn *Sie* wollen Fische fangen um sie zu essen.

 So betrachtet ist Karpfenbesatz dann besser, als massenhaft Raubfische oder Aal zu besetzen.
 Fakt ist, der Kormoran hat vieles Verändert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Danke (gerade) Dir!!

Aber:
Ob essen oder nur Angeln:
Beides berechtigt, da mach ich nicht den Unterschied. Es muss schlicht beides möglich sein für Angler.

Und jedem Schützer gehört ein Kormoran als Haustier aufgedrückt, damit die einmal im Leben merken, was das heisst, wenn sie den ernähren müssen und er ihnen Haus und Garten vollscheisst, bis alles verreckt...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Im Frühjahr ist der Fisch hingegen auf dem konditionellen Tiefpunkt. Gerade aus dem Winterschlaf gekommen und durch die Produktion der Eier geschwächt ist er sehr anfällig und heikel. Wenn es an Nahrung fehlt, dann jetzt.
> Nicht umsonst finden E-Fischen auch nicht im Mai, sondern im September-Oktober statt.
> ...



Tatsache ist doch, dass der Herbstbesatz pünktlich zum Kormoraneinfall stattfindet. Also liefern wie tolles und teures Vogelfutter.
Auch wenn die Fische im Frühjahrsbesatz konditionell nicht so toll sind und etwas mehr kosten, hat der Verein an kormoranverseuchten Gewässern mehr davon.

Ausnahme sind vielleicht die 1kg+ Karpfen, die einigermaßen kormoransicher sind. Alles andere macht kein Sinn und wenn der Züchter dann nicht liefert, dann muss man unter Umständen auf den Besatz verzichten.


----------



## Sneep (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Hallo,

  @Rheinfischer 70,


  Du solltest noch einmal mein Posting 36 durchlesen. Dort mache ich eine wichtige Ausnahme, 
  wann der Herbstbesatz sinnlos ist. Wir hätten viel Zeit sparen können, wenn sich mehr Teilnehmer nicht nur das jeweils letzte Posting durchlesen würden.

  Solche Kormoran-Diskussionen kann ich nicht mehr ertragen. Bei Versammlungen der richtige Zeitraum die Toilette auf zu suchen. Am Ende haben  alle ihren Frust abgelassen. Geändert hat sich nichts. Hier ist das genau so. Hier wird enthüllt, wer Anglerfreundlich war und wer nicht.
   Alles brotlose Kunst in den eigenen Reihen, mit null Außenwirkung. Nur aufregen bringt eben nichts.


  Zurück zum Fall. Ein Verein besetzt aus „Notwehr“ nur Großkarpfen, da diese  Kormoransicher sind.
  Mittlerweile wissen wir, dass das Problem nicht so sehr der Kormoran, sondern die überquellende Vereinskasse war. Besatz nach Kassenlage also. Kurz vorher wurden diese Vereinsmitglieder  von Praktiker nr.1  als die „Praktiker vor Ort“angepriesen.
  Wenn ich es richtig sehe , habe ich auch eine Alternative zum Massenbesatz von Großkarpfen aufgezeigt. Das  ist der Bau von Maschendrahtgebilden, in die der Fisch sich beim Erscheinen von Kormoranen flüchten kann. Das haben die Fische sehr schnell begriffen.
  Damit ist der gesamte Fischbestand mit allen Arten zu schützen.
  Von Notwehr keine Spur. Die wollten diese Karpfen haben.
  Ein Problem ist damit aber nicht gelöst. Wenn ich meine Fische im Baggersee immer besser schütze, holt der Vogel sich die Äschen aus dem Fluss.
  An der Verlustmenge Fisch ändert sich nur etwas, wenn die Kormoranzahlen sinken. Wir hatten in NRW zeitweise die Gelegenheit Kormorane zu schießen, besser gesagt von Jägern schießen  zu lassen.
  Nicht  mal ansatzweise wurde diese Möglichkeit  ausgeschöpft. Die Maulhelden von davor haben sich weiter aufgeregt, andere haben sich in aller Stille mit den Jägern geeinigt und gerade die Jagdhelfer in den Revieren haben beachtliche Mengen geschossen.
  Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass sich in NRW beim Kormoran einiges tun wird in der Zukunft, ich habe aber nicht die Hoffnung, dass  das das Problem löst. Dazu ist die Fläche von NRW  alleine zu klein.


  SnEEp


----------



## rheinfischer70 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Hallo Sneep,
gestern war eine schöne Sendung auf Arte. Dort wurde eindrucksvoll gezeigt, dass der Kormoran im Winter eigentlich nur auf der Durchreise ist. Und zwar aus den riesigen Kolonien im Ostseeraum. Daher bringt der Beschuss höchstens eine Vergrämung am bejagten Gewässer, aber keine Reduktion der Kormorane in der Gegend, da diese eh  nur kurz anwesend sind.

Mit den Schutzmaßnahmen ist es so eine Sache in Pachtgewässern die nicht Pfützencharakter haben. Da müsste man schon umfangreich großmaschige Netze im Wasser spannen, wo die Fische durchkommen und die Kormorane nicht (Fußballnetze). Dann müssen die Netze so konstruiert sein, dass die Kormorane zwar dagegen schwimmen, sich aber im Normallfall nicht verheddern bzw. darin ertrinken.



Gibt es dazu schon erfolgreiche Experimente und Baupläne?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Und wer bezahlt das alles, damit NABUisten und ihre Schützerkumpels weiter von Staats wegen den Kormoran schützen lassen können?


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

@rheinfischer70

Schon vor x-tausend Jahren haben die Fischer am Bodensee sogenannte "Fischreiser" eingesetzt. Im Prinzip ein großer Haufen von Gehölz unter Wasser. Das bringt auf jeden Fall was - die Frage ist im Einzelfall halt immer wieviel. 

http://www.tagblatt.ch/ostschweiz/thurgau/arbon/Fischstube-fuers-Flachwasser;art120104,1510289 

Ich habe letztes Jahr mal ein paar Kormorane Auf einem See mit ca. 10 Quadratkilometern gefilmt. Wieviele von den Dingern willst du da versenken? Wird das genehmigt wenn dort auch Schifffahrt betrieben wird? usw. 
Was sagen Vogelschützer, falls sich da ein Kormoran im Drahtgestell verfängt und verendet? Wirds dann immernoch genehmigt usw. 

Sneep hat schon Recht, eine endgültige Lösung des Problems ist in weiter Ferne.


----------



## gründler (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Mit den Schutzmaßnahmen ist es so eine Sache in Pachtgewässern die nicht Pfützencharakter haben. Da müsste man schon umfangreich großmaschige Netze im Wasser spannen, wo die Fische durchkommen und die Kormorane nicht (Fußballnetze). Dann müssen die Netze so konstruiert sein, dass die Kormorane zwar dagegen schwimmen, sich aber im Normallfall nicht verheddern bzw. darin ertrinken.
> 
> 
> 
> Gibt es dazu schon erfolgreiche Experimente und Baupläne?



https://fischundfang.de/duemmer-kormoran-schutzkaefige-fuer-fische-162005/


Mehr dazu auch im Netz unter: Dümmer See Kormoran.....

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Hatten wir natürlich auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253891


----------



## Sneep (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Hallo,

das ist aus der Phase des Experimentierens längst heraus. Diese Schutzkörbe wurden schon vor etlichen Jahren vom NL Verband entwickelt. Die ursprüngliche Variante hatten das Aussehen und die Größe einer Litfaßsäule und bestand aus Schafsdraht mit verschiedenen Maschengrößen. Diese Walze steht dann senkrecht im Wasser. Der obere Rand sollte 50 cm aus dem Wasser ragen oder auch geschlossen sein:

Besser ist es aber, den Käfig an bestehende Strukturen wie z.B. Bootsstege anzulehnen.

Den optimalen Nutzen habe ich, wenn ich eine flache Bucht  mit einem Maschendraht -Zaun umgebe und das Ganze mit einem Schutznetz aus dem Gartencenter abdecke.
Diese Schutzzone kann ich auch benutzen um erste Pflanzen geschützt anzusiedeln. Pflanzen verstärken auch die Schutzwirkung. Durch die Pflanzen fühlen sich die Fische in Deckung und somit sicher. Ohne Deckung gelingt es den Kormoranen oft die Fische im Schutzbereich so zu terrorisieren, dass sie diesen wieder verlassen. 
Entwickeln sich die richtigen Pflanzen in ausreichender Menge und ist der Platz gut gewählt, nutzen die Fische das auch als Laichplatz.

Die hier ebenfalls vorgestellten Schutzzonen aus Netzmaterial sind nach meiner Auffassung untauglich. Sie machen das, wozu Stellnetze gemacht werden, Fische fangen. Ganz gleich, welche Masche ich nehme, es gibt im Gewässer immer eine Größe, die genau hinein passt.

 SnEEp


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Stimmt - heute ist ja Gewässer abspannen und mit "Litfasssäulen" vollhauen "ökologisch" und "Natur"...

12/70 europaweit ist am Ende dennoch effektiver - nur nicht so "so schön (ökologisch) " wie zugespannte Gewässer.....


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Da sind die Jäger sicher begeistert, dürfen Vögel für die Tonne schießen, Angler besetzen solange dicke Spassfische und das ganze sollte am Besten noch als Naturschutz durchgehen.
Gewässer in Siedlungsnähe fallen für die Jagd in jedem Fall komplett raus. Das Kormoranproblem lässt sich mit Jagd alleine nicht lösen und bis (wenn überhaupt) das anlaufen wird, ziehen noch viele kalte Winter und hungrige Vögel durchs Land.
Wer heute für Struktur im Gewässer sorgt, Holz oder Drahtkäfige, der hat vielleicht in der Zukunft noch etwas übrig, für das sich der Kormoranabschuss lohnt.
Würden wir stattdessen heute anfangen, Seen und Teiche in "vogelsichere" Karpfenpuffs zu verwandeln, kann man sich das Management des Kormorans ohnehin sparen, da es nichts mehr zum kaputt machen gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Wenn der Staat für Wölfe Rettungswagen finanziert für zigtausende (falls mal einer angefahren wird, Hannover (ernsthaft!!)), kann er auch Patronen für Jäger und deren Aufwand zahlen. 

Genauso wie eine vernünftige Renaturierung der Gewässer zum Wohle der (angelnden) Bürger und "Wissenschaft" dafür bezahlen, Kormorane zu reduzieren statt zu schützen.

Denn das ist seine Pflicht, und nicht Kormoran hätscheln und unter Schutz stellen, wenns davon mehr als genug gibt.

Da läuft schon was im Ansatz schief beim Staat und seinen Schützerkumpels, die alles schützen ausser ihre (angelnden) Bürger..


----------



## UMueller (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?*

Am besten wäre es den Vogel durch Bejagung und Geburtenkontrolle (Brutbäume) in Zaum zu halten. Ganz früher hat das ja auch funktioniert. In Deutschland dann so gut wie ausgerottet. Das will auch keiner und soweit muss es ja nicht wieder kommen. Eine Dezimierung europaweit wär ne Möglichkeit. Aber was willste machen wenn ein Vogelschützer Staatssekretär ist.
Die nur noch Karpfen und Waller Besatzmethode ist auf jeden Fall abzulehnen.


----------

